# Need baler help



## wischermit (Jul 31, 2020)

I have a NH 273 baler with a 54A kicker.. the belt broke that is on the very front of the baler/kicker.. there are 3 pulleys.. I have the new belt, but do not know the configuration of how it goes around those 3 pulleys.. Can anyone tell me or post a picture for me?? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Kinda difficult to see but it goes to on the left side of the speed control pully.


----------

